# Onyou Kim (yet another Korean fantastic violinist)



## Enthalpy (Apr 15, 2020)

Hear *Onyou Kim* play Ysaÿe's second sonata:
OQeWG-I5sEw​and, wooooow!

She seems to be very young, I haven't found her biography. Korean (one more), studies in Germany (of course).


----------

